# CD/T vs C&D antitoxin



## kristinatucker

Okay, I am just looking for some clarification. We had a goat bloat a year ago and when she did the vet said to give her CDT. I have Bar Van CD/T but after looking into some things it looks like what she should have had was C and D antitoxin not the vaccine CD/T. Is that right? I want to be sure if we should ever have another bloat issue that I am prepared for it. I have all the other things, baking soda, gas x, mineral oil, etc. The goat that we had bloat did survive but she was never really the same after that and bloated easily after that also.

If I should get the C & D antitoxin can I get that at TSC or local co-op or is that something I need to get at the vet?


----------



## MissyParkerton

I'm glad you brought this up, I've been wondering too. I have something called BoviSera which someone recommend I have on hand....is that a CDT antitoxin? I better look it up!


----------



## ksevern

CD antitoxin provides short term help immediately and CD/t is a toxoid/vaccine which induces goat to produce the right antibodies for long term. Most folks vaccinate a few weeks before kidding to increase antibodies in the colostrum. My does just had triplets and since her vaccs were incomplete, I gave CD antitoxin and bovisera to the kids right away.


----------



## MissyParkerton

Oh, so the CD antitoxin is different from BoviSera?


----------



## fd123

The CD/T Vaccine is just that..>>a vaccine to help build antibodies against tetnus, and over-eaters disease given yearly...
The anti-toxin is what you give when a toxcitity problem arises..(bloat, severe diarrhea, fresh cutts, floppy kid syndrome, frothing at the mouth, dehorning, castrations,etc.) The anti-toxin works quickly! Its only for short term protection and last a few hours.
CD&T Vaccine dose is > All goats 1 month or older 2cc's SQ or IM..Followed by another 2cc's > 30 days later. Then 2cc's yearly..
C&D Anti-toxin dose is > younger kids 3cc's (maybe a little more depending on size) 3 times per day SQ. (under skin) Until problem is gone. 
C&D Anti-toxin dose for ADULT Goats is> 10-15cc's SQ.
If you have to use the C&D Anti-toxin > Its recommended that you re-vacccinate 5 days after the last injection with the original dose of 2cc's CD&T vaccine followed by the 2cc Booster in 30 days. >>>>NOTE: SQ-Under the skin.......IM- in the muscle......
When giving injections SQ >> Be sure to pull out the part of the syringe that you push that make the meds squirt in (just a little) IF You see blood in the syringe this means that the needle is in a vein..>>IF this happens you MUST START OVER or it will kill the goat!!! When SQ injections are given correctly > when you pull back there will be nothing sucked back into the syringe.. 
Take notes of injection sites because, sometimes they will leave a knot..and youll "FREAK OUT" thinking that your goat has a disease abcess!!..lol...
BOTH CD&T vaccine, and C&D Anti-toxin can be purchased at Tractor Supply Co. (the vaccine is around 5 bucks, and the anti-toxin is around 40 bucks)


----------



## S+S Homestead

fd123, Thanks for the informative post. I have the CD&T Vaccine in my refrigerator and the appropriate syringes in the goat medicine kit, but I'm afraid to give the shots. I have never given anybody or anything. How have others overcome this fear?


----------



## kristinatucker

Okay, so I understand now. So if my goat has had the CD&T vaccine and bloated (like mine did a few months after having received the vaccine) would you still then give the C & D antitoxin or no because she had the vaccine and was up to date? I am losing an arm and a leg with all these preamptive meds Im picking up but I dont want to lose any of my girls. I do vaccinate 30 days prior to kidding and then they will get another dose i think its 6 months later, need to check my notes.


----------



## kristinatucker

Im working on a jeffers order - boy is this addicting! We have all our goats vaccinated against CD &T so Im just trying to decide if I should order the C & D antitoxin still. They have 2 sizes availa. The smaller is only 50 mL for about $9 and the other is about $34. I can see going through 50 mL quickly in a bloat situation but dont want to waste the money if my vaccine already given is good enough.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you are in a bad bloat situation, then you would want to give the antitoxin, even if they are up to date on the shot. Just because they are vaccinated doesn't mean they will never get it. You would give it when you have a problem and then you would have to revaccinate later.


----------



## kristinatucker

Okay thats what I needed to know, if I should have both on hand or just one or the other. My Jeffers list is growing and growing like an evil monster!


----------



## ThreeHavens

We have chosen (for now) not to vaccinate -- we have the antitoxin on hand, along with baking soda and mineral oil.


----------



## kristinatucker

I think because we lost our best and favorite goat to bloat over the summer that I am a little hypersensitive to it. When our girl got into the chicken feed we started right away with the baking soda drenches and I called the local feed store as it was on a weekend and they said to give CD&T right away. I asked if it was the CD&T vaccine or the other and they said what I had was fine. Now, she had been vaccinated prior to this. We did everything your suppose to do for 2 days and she finally recovered. Three months later she bloated for no apparent reason (autopsy dr thought could have been stress related when we brought our LGDs in) and died quickly, before we even realized she was bloating. She was really touch and go those 3 months and I was always keeping an eye on her. The autopsy came back saying frothy bloat and she had a lot of damage, we believe due to the previous bloat. I wonder now had I been told to give the antitoxin and not the vaccine if maybe she would have fully recovered. I hope to never go through that again! We have the right stuff on order now (plus some other little goodies!). better to be prepared.


----------



## AdamsAcres

Vet Tech Tip! 

To learn to get over your vaccination fears practice on an orange!

The feel is very similar to giving a shot and will give you an idea of how what it will be like and how easy it really is.


----------



## Coodybugg

AdamsAcres said:


> Vet Tech Tip!
> 
> To learn to get over your vaccination fears practice on an orange!
> 
> The feel is very similar to giving a shot and will give you an idea of how what it will be like and how easy it really is.


----------



## Coodybugg

The Practice Orange may be a good idea... At least it's a start, and gives you a feel for how much pressure is required to get the plunger to go in. (Unless it is a thicker medication, in which case you'll wonder why "this darned medicine won't GO IN!!"
One more caveat. 
Oranges don't scream and buck and try to squirm out from under you… 
But some goats DO! Especially if it is one of the medications that stings going in. 
If you are able to find a fellow goat herder who is knowledgeable about such things, ask them to come do some basic (non-emergency) needles, like selenium or vitamins. 
Or maybe check out some YouTube videos? But keep in mind that every clown with a YouTube account can post a video. Do your research and maybe even have some epinephrine on hand. (In case of a bad reaction to an injection)


----------

